# 1000



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm bored and hit 1000 posts. Feel free to just pass over this silly thread. :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yay, congrats haha! xD


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

congrats sir


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yaaay!

I can't believe you have not even been here a year you feel like a superlongtime member.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:yay :yay :yay

Please allow me to offer you a slice of congratulatory cake :hb


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

What kind of cake. :sus (If you pass this test I will gladly take a slice)

And thanks Perfectionist. Definitely feels like it's been a while here. I don't usually stick to forums unless I really like them, so that says something about all you guys and gals here!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> What kind of cake. :sus (If you pass this test I will gladly take a slice)


This cake is a magical cake. It can be whatever flavor you want. Right now it's chocolate.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Welcome to the club! I'll be sure to put a good word in for you.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> This cake is a magical cake. It can be whatever flavor you want. *Right now it's chocolate*.


Call me when it's strawberry shortcake. :b


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

au Lait said:


> This cake is a magical cake. It can be whatever flavor you want. Right now it's chocolate.





GunnyHighway said:


> Call me when it's strawberry shortcake. :b


There is clearly something wrong with anybody who passes over chocolate cake.

:b

Congrats on your post achievement!

I clearly need to up my game.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I just wanted to say clearly again.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Call me when it's strawberry shortcake. :b












ta-daaaa!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm hungry now.

(PS. Chocolate cake sucks)


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Congrats!

This thread wouldn't be complete without a Cyanide and Happiness comic.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread is obsolete since you now have 1,030 posts.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

General Shy Guy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> This thread wouldn't be complete without a Cyanide and Happiness comic


You're right!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I keep deleting my posts before I hit 1,000 ... I normally hit 900 then delete down to 500 :um ... congrats though >.>

:yay <---- I said congrats before but dun forgotten I deleted it :rain


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

General Shy Guy said:


>


Is it weird that this comic made me go awwww and want to give that stick figure a big hug and ask him on a date?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Is it weird that this comic made me go awwww and want to give that stick figure a big hug and ask him on a date?


It would be weird if you didn't.

He's a handsome young man who just got hired at a big company. He's going places. Sounds like a good catch!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I hope he has a nice car...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

1100


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

GunnyHighWay!! you are FOREVER a legend for this accomplisment!!!


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

congrats! :boogie


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah...I've been pretty bored all day. :b


----------

